# Is my Wotofo Troll X DOA?



## ShaneDylan96 (12/7/21)

I'm starting to think I bought myself a first batch Troll X because I can not get it to stop leaking now. First wick when I got it, It randomly started leaking after I stopped vaping it for an hour, Second wick went well with leaking underneath AFC ring and then randomly started leaking on day 4, Third wick, Same thing as the first wick... Just started leaking after not using it and now on my fourth wick it's pissing from underneath the AFC ring again... What am I doing wrong? Or is it safe to assume I can throw it in the bin?


----------



## Jengz (12/7/21)

One of mine does this and the other is bone dry.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (12/7/21)

Jengz said:


> One of mine does this and the other is bone dry.


Looks like we've got ourselves a first batch. The AFC ring is also not removable so it's impossible to see if there's something wrong with an O-Ring or whatnot.


----------



## Kadaboy (12/7/21)

How is your juice refill seal? I found that the moment mine was damaged it allowed air into the tank causing constant leaking


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (12/7/21)

Kadaboy said:


> How is your juice refill seal? I found that the moment mine was damaged it allowed air into the tank causing constant leaking



Not even a bruise on the rubber. I guess my Troll X is just from a bad batch... First I had a Blotto Mini with the same problem and now the Troll X...


----------



## Kadaboy (12/7/21)

Ja can imagine its frustrating I gave mine to a bud of mine no matter how you wick it there's continues leaks


----------



## Munro31 (12/7/21)

I had the same problem with a VV Kylin, pissed all the time, I retired it and will never see the light of day again.


----------



## Kadaboy (12/7/21)

If you want to send it to a good home let me know I got someone looking for a tank to use would go to a good home shane


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/7/21)

Munro31 said:


> I had the same problem with a VV Kylin, pissed all the time, I retired it and will never see the light of day again.



I had this issue too (a few guys actually). I wrote to VV and they shipped a new, updated deck free of charge. Worked perfectly after that.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Miks786 (13/7/21)

I am currently having the same problem, I will rewick tonight and try again. Hopefully something changes


----------



## Munro31 (13/7/21)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I had this issue too (a few guys actually). I wrote to VV and they shipped a new, updated deck free of charge. Worked perfectly after that.


Did you go to their website and send a email?


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/7/21)

Munro31 said:


> Did you go to their website and send a email?



Yep!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (13/7/21)

Miks786 said:


> I am currently having the same problem, I will rewick tonight and try again. Hopefully something changes


I want to rewick again but I'm afraid I might rage quit...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miks786 (13/7/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> I want to rewick again but I'm afraid I might rage quit...


Think i am gonna give it another try, I do enjoy the tank and it gives great flavor...Just the leaking downfall


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (13/7/21)

Miks786 said:


> Think i am gonna give it another try, I do enjoy the tank and it gives great flavor...Just the leaking downfall


With my next wick I'll keep a lot of cotton in there and stuff the shit out of the holes.


----------



## Miks786 (13/7/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> With my next wick I'll keep a lot of cotton in there and stuff the shit out of the holes.


Keep us posted bud


----------



## Miks786 (14/7/21)

I rewicked last night, stuffed slightly more cotton than usual and vaped about 2 tanks so far with no leaks. Hopefully it stays that way! fingers crossed


ShaneDylan96 said:


> With my next wick I'll keep a lot of cotton in there and stuff the shit out of the holes.


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (14/7/21)

Miks786 said:


> I rewicked last night, stuffed slightly more cotton than usual and vaped about 2 tanks so far with no leaks. Hopefully it stays that way! fingers crossed


Let me know how it goes. Have to give my batteries a charge again before I can rewick tonight and hopefully I get the same results...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (15/7/21)

Miks786 said:


> I rewicked last night, stuffed slightly more cotton than usual and vaped about 2 tanks so far with no leaks. Hopefully it stays that way! fingers crossed


Alas, Wotofo agreed that mine is faulty. Now the long ass waiting game begins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miks786 (15/7/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> Alas, Wotofo agreed that mine is faulty. Now the long ass waiting game begins.
> View attachment 234909


At least you getting a replacement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/12/21)

I have the infamous leak too ... it'll drain a tank in about 15 minutes out the air ports 

This is an ex. @KZOR tank, so I assume that it was used for a review and was tested?
I've tried tight wicks in the juice ports, loose wicks in the ports, raised wicks, lowered wicks, raised coils, lowered coils, wide coils, narrow coils ... I even resorted to 80:20 juice without any success, and ... my O-rings and gaskets are 100%, and I changed them out anyway ... all without success 

What did give me limited success, was to block the four outer airholes with the ends of toothpicks, and it slowed the leak considerably, with an obvious pickup of vape density / flavour, so I may well tap them and put in 2mm grub screws later, *IF* I can stop this thing from dumping its contents on my mods.

What I have noticed is that the juice port on the positive terminal side is badly machined, and considerably larger than the port on the deck baseplate side, and there is some play in the center air insert, (_which implies a bad seal_). I can't remove the air flow ring to see what's happening under there, so I have to assume that all is well there? 

Any other ideas guys? ... This tank rocks flavour, (_when it's not leaking_)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KZOR (7/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> This is an ex. @KZOR tank



Nope ... still have mine.  Donated by Deon Dannhauser.
The reason why some tanks leak is the delicate diaphragm under the topcap.
A small tear is enough to cause this issue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/12/21)

KZOR said:


> Nope ... still have mine.  Donated by Deon Dannhauser.
> The reason why some tanks leak is the delicate diaphragm under the topcap.
> A small tear is enough to cause this issue.



Thanks for that @KZOR ... I replaced all the seals and O-rings, so I've ruled out that possibility 
I assumed that it was yours, and as such, that it worked 100%, meaning I was doing something silly , but now am leaning towards the possibility that it may indeed be some manufacturing issue

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (7/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> so I've ruled out that possibility



I actually saw a bloke that fixed his by using plumbers tape on the threading of the build deck. He reckoned his problem was juice seeping through the threading because the barrel did not seal when threaded onto the deck leading to juice pouring through the airholes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/12/21)

KZOR said:


> I actually saw a bloke that fixed his by using plumbers tape on the threading of the build deck. He reckoned his problem was juice seeping through the threading because the barrel did not seal when threaded onto the deck leading to juice pouring through the airholes.
> View attachment 245785



Thanks for that  ... I'll certainly look into that, as based on the speed at which it drains this is highly likely the source, and ... if it is ... an X-ring seal at it's base should sort it out nicely, else I might have to machine a new chamber / chimney  

I'm also leaning towards there being multiple issues here, and as it improved when I temporarily blocked the outer four air ports ... I'm leaning towards the wicking ports and their close proximity to the outer four air holes also being part of the problem, so I'm going to machine the deck half a mm lower, tapering it towards the wicking port, (_which would effectively raise the centre air flow_), and then tap / put in grub screws into the four outer air flows to block them off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 2


----------



## Grand Guru (7/12/21)

I’m loving mine and didn’t have any leakages with it but I must say this tank is sooo flimsy and feels cheap so no surprise people are encountering many issues with it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/12/21)

Grand Guru said:


> I’m loving mine and didn’t have any leakages with it but I must say this tank is sooo flimsy and feels cheap so no surprise people are encountering many issues with it.


Thanks for that @Grand Guru ... I must admit that I've enjoyed this tank when it's not peeing on my mod, and I agree, it is a flimsy tank, sad really, as it has such potential with its amazing depth of vape ... it seems SMOK's purchase / shareholding of Wotofo also included SMOK's crappy QC ... the good news is that I'm busy fortifying mine at the mo', so you'll have a recipe to resolve its idiosyncrasies should they arise

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/12/21)

First part done ...
Now off to the shops for some 2mm grub screws, teflon tape and an X-ring

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Creative 2


----------



## DougP (7/12/21)

I know of 2 people who have lost their mods from this RTA leaking out and flooding the mods internals with juice

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/12/21)

DougP said:


> I know of 2 people who have lost their mods from this RTA leaking out and flooding the mods internals with juice


I almost did a few times too Doug  ... thankfully I was at home with tools close by, and them Gen's got stripped and wiped down before the juice could go beyond the mechanical bits 

I'm pretty sure this is going to work ... It's a belt an braces approach, sooooo hang in there ... it's around 90% done

2mm grub screws in along with the X-ring ... now it's the teflon tape, folded double and wrapped around twice (it's 0.075mm tape, so there's a 0.3mm crushable interference fit between the chamber and deck)

Then it's coiling, wicking, filling and .... either commiseration, or celebration

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (7/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I almost did a few times too Doug  ... thankfully I was at home with tools close by, and them Gen's got stripped and wiped down before the juice could go beyond the mechanical bits
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is going to work ... It's a belt an braces approach, sooooo hang in there ... it's around 90% done
> 
> ...


Clearly this tank is a disaster waiting to happen, why would you even try and fix it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/12/21)

DougP said:


> Clearly this tank is a disaster waiting to happen, why would you even try and fix it


You're right , and therein lies the challenge ... Can I polish the turd?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DougP (7/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> You're right , and therein lies the challenge ... Can I polish the turd?


Maybe you could offer a free mod repair service for people that have purchased this tank and ruined their mods. Based on what I have read on various vape forums you could be busy for a while.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/12/21)

Coiled up




Wicked with some serious port stuffing 




Not too sure what we call this process? ... "Teflon'd" 




She's now juiced up and parking off on a tissue for the evening ... this after a quick 5 hit chain vape 

... to be continued ...

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/12/21)

DougP said:


> Maybe you could offer a free mod repair service for people that have purchased this tank and ruined their mods. Based on what I have read on various vape forums you could be busy for a while.



I do that already for mates

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Munro31 (7/12/21)

Shit boet, you might as well get a Type Two RTA , just about the same amount of work, don't need any extra spares though!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (7/12/21)

Munro31 said:


> Shit boet, you might as well get a Type Two RTA , just about the same amount of work, don't need any extra spares though!



Don't laugh ... I do want one 

Sooooo there we were ... rocking 25 Watts on dual plain Ni80 24G @ 0.35 Ohm ... 
"Baby Bib" on and still no leaks

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (8/12/21)

A quick follow up ...
There were no leaks when I checked the tank this morning 

Would I recommend buying this tank ... *HELL NO!* ... but if you already have one, love the flavour, but have grown tired of it peeing on your shoes .... and have access to an M2 tap, some teflon tape and a Dremel, (_ideally a lathe too_), and ... have an afternoon free ... then go for it

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 2


----------



## DougP (8/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> A quick follow up ...
> There were no leaks when I checked the tank this morning
> 
> Would I recommend buying this tank ... *HELL NO!* ... but if you already have one, love the flavour, but have grown tired of it peeing on your shoes .... and have access to an M2 tap, some teflon tape and a Dremel, (_ideally a lathe too_), and ... have an afternoon free ... then go for it


Your persistence is admirable.
I'm sure your mods are breathing a sigh of relief.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MIKE6236 (25/12/21)

Got 1 with a bundel deal...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/12/21)

MIKE6236 said:


> Got 1 with a bundel deal...



Put a "bib" on your mod before trying it out

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DougP (25/12/21)

MIKE6236 said:


> Got 1 with a bundel deal...


Don't just don't .... Step away

Gen S & DNA 250c mods both victims to the Troll X and had to be binned

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/12/21)

DougP said:


> Don't just don't .... Step away
> Gen S & DNA 250c mods both victims to the Troll X and had to be binned



I am curious Doug ... What PG/VG ratio(s) were used on the leaky Troll?

I adopted a belt and braces approach / fix, so I'll never know if a thicker juice would have resolved the issue


----------



## DougP (25/12/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I am curious Doug ... What PG/VG ratio(s) were used on the leaky Troll?
> 
> I adopted a belt and braces approach / fix, so I'll never know if a thicker juice would have resolved the issue


70/30

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/12/21)

I just came across this in a seemingly unbiased? review of the Troll X ... Don't get me wrong ...I still believe there are some fundamental flaws in the design, (_and manufacture_), of this tank 

*Wicking*
This is where the Troll X can be a little tricky! Not impossible by any means but not as forgiving as most RTA’s these days. The wick is doing a lot of work in the X and it has a fair way to travel. Couple this with the possibility of over thinning the wick and it’s probably going to dump all its liquid out of the airflow. It’s an extremely fine line with the X. *(Understatement!)*

Take your time on the wicking. You want the cotton to be snug but not too tight and you want some thinning action going on. When you place the cotton in the wells it needs to be just barely showing beneath the GTA style platform and you want to ensure that the well is filled but not overstuffed or compacted. *(I would argue that ... It needs to be tighter than a frogs butt through the juice ports,as they are badly machined on one side)*

As I said before, there are many RTA’s these days that are extremely forgiving when it comes to wicking but the Troll X is just not one of them. If your wicking doesn’t work at first, persevere because the payoff is fantastic flavour when it does. *(Agreed! ... this is an amazing tank when it's not pee-ing on your shoes)*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MIKE6236 (30/12/21)

Might have a little win here on my side. 
Thread sealing tape only fix. 
Rolled a thin string out of a single strand and placed it under the insulation piece, and another one between the insulation piece and the positive posts. Tightened the crap out of the 510pin.Then just a single wrap around the thread for the chimney. 
Previously it was a drained tank in a few minutes. 
Now 2 hours with no leak.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Creative 1


----------

